# Punching holes in PVC tube



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 9, 2012)

I cut the holes in my PVC pipe for my drip tanks with a PVC cutter to produce a crossed hole that resembles a hash tag (pun intended).  Then I punch the resulting diamond-shaped plug out through the pipe.  Is there an easier way to cut the drip holes?  I am afraid to use a drill bit because it may slip.  TIA.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont think so.  Large 2" drill bits come with or without a center drill.  The center drill makes it very hard to slip, if you're careful..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

I drill PVC pipe all the time.  How large a hole do you need to drill?  I can probably recommend the best type of  bit.  I have personally never seen a larger drill bit without an arbor...and if I did, I wouldn't use it.  An arbor is a must on any larger bit.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

If your talking Drip tubing. just fold it over and cut out a small piece with a razor knife.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2012)

if its drip line..I use a push pin  to poke holes...makes for a nice  mister


----------



## getnasty (Mar 10, 2012)

Use a dremmel tool to drill pvc.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 10, 2012)

It is actually the hard white plastic pipe that comes in 10' units at Home Depot.  I will dig out the piping of one of my drip systems so I can take a pic.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

The white pipe is SCH 40 pipe and you have to drill it to get good looking holes. When I have to drill pipe I just do it on the front or back steps where I can hold it against the riser to the next step that way it can't move. 

DO NOT drill pipe while holding it in your hand that a sure fire way to get to go see the docs


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just start your drill nice and slow, even if you have to drill a smaller pilot hole first.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I used a lot of this making my compost barrels and drilled holes every inch--I drilled hundreds of holes.  I used a regular drill and spade bits for holes 1/4 and larger.  I used small spiral type bits for small holes--under 1/4".  I didn't have any problems--just make sure you hold the pipe tight and don't let that move.  With small/light pieces of material, the drill motor tends to want to spin the material being drilled.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 10, 2012)

Take a pointed punch and ding it where you want the hole.
Keeps drill bits from "walking".


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2012)

Take a red hot poker and make a small dot...drill in it

Use a cheap soldering iron.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 11, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Take a red hot poker and make a small dot...drill in it
> 
> Use a cheap soldering iron.


I used to melt holes in PVC with a lighter-heated coat hanger.  The solder iron is a better idea.

Props for the info, people.   :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2012)

You might want to check if you are going to burn holes in it.  I believe that PVC puts off toxic fumes/dioxins when burned.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2012)

not burn, no combustion people!

Just melt it enough to have a lip so the drill bit wont jump. 

Its how I made a set of outdoor PVC overhead water mister system.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

:confused2:No burn No Fire how we going to have fun?


----------

